# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek Japanse fondue

## Orandajin

Beste bezoeker van dit forum,

Momenteel ben ik bezig met een afstudeeronderzoek over Japanse fondue. Ik zou het zeer op prijs stellen als u de volgende enquête invult. Het duurt niet langer dan 5 minuten.

http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=286507

Let u wel op de criteria van deze enquête:

 U heeft in de afgelopen twee jaren minstens één keer Japans/sushi gegeten;U bent 18 jaar of ouder;

Tips en feedback zijn zeer gewenst en worden door mij serieus genomen.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Orandajin

----------

